# [SOLVED] Deleting a corrupted music file, please help!!!



## eddieh85 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi there,

Apologies if a solution to this has already been posted, I've had a look around the forum and can't find anything

I'm having trouble with a corrupted music file that I just can't delete, I can find the file in the iTunes music folder on my hard drive but whenever I try to do anything with it (delete/rename/move etc) even just right clicking it causes my computer to crash. The file in question was downloaded from Soundcloud & has previously worked fine and I have no idea what has caused it to corrupt.

Due to this corrupt file I can no longer scan my computer with Norton because it crashes as soon as it gets to that file and today I tried to backup my iTunes onto my external hard drive and once it got to transferring that particular file, it crashed. This is incredibly frustrating as there is a lot of money's worth of music on my laptop and I really don't want to lose it. I've tried downloading a few different bits of software off the web (unlocker etc) to try and remove the file but they just crash as well.

Can someone please help me remove this file so I can backup my music, any help would be much appreciated. 

I'm running windows 8, if you need any more info let me know, the file is question is a .wav file

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Deleting a corrupted music file, please help!!!*

Hi and welcome to TSF did you try system restore to a point when it worked ok How to refresh, reset or restore your PC - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## eddieh85 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Deleting a corrupted music file, please help!!!*

Hi there,

I've only just got the laptop 2 weeks ago and haven't used the file since so I couldn't tell you when it corrupted, although it must have worked in order for me to transfer my music from my old laptop to this one, so I guess I would have to restore it to the point where I put everything on it. Is there anyway to just delete it?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Deleting a corrupted music file, please help!!!*

Hi not sure what we could use to force an uninstall, but win 8 may have made a restore point if you have had windows updates in between times.


----------



## eddieh85 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Deleting a corrupted music file, please help!!!*

Hi there, 

Thanks for the help, I've tried a system restore to the earliest date which was the 29/01/14, unfortunately the file is still there and it's still corrupt. Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Deleting a corrupted music file, please help!!!*

Revo Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems possibly in hunter mode see the how to page.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Deleting a corrupted music file, please help!!!*

Run Check Disk. Go to Start/Search and type *CMD *right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the elevated *Command Prompt* type *chkdsk /F* and press enter. Now type a *Y* for Yes and restart the computer *Check Disk *will run at next bootup and try to fix any orphaned files. If that doesn't work; 
Restart the computer and press *F8*. Boot into *Safe Mode*. Try *Unlocker *in Safe Mode. If that doesn't work; 
You can also access the file from the Command Prompt. (eg) In *Safe Mode*, go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, right click the *CMD r*esults and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt *type *CD \ *and press enter (takes you to the Root of C: ). (eg) *C:\> *at this prompt drill down to the particular folder that this file lives in typing *CD *(change directory) and pressing enter each time. (eg) *C:\>* type *CD Users*, then at the *C:\Users>* Prompt type your username (eg) C:\users\* CD yourusername*. C:\Users\[YourUserName]> *CD My Music* Continue down to the folder where this file lives. Confirm this at that folder by typing *Dir* and pressing enter (this will list the folders contents) If that is the destination then type* del filename *and press enter.
You can also backup your music by highlighting all of the music up to this file, and copying it or dragging and dropping and pasting into the backup destination. Then after that continue on after this file to backup the rest.


----------



## Norton Support (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Deleting a corrupted music file, please help!!!*



eddieh85 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Apologies if a solution to this has already been posted, I've had a look around the forum and can't find anything
> 
> ...


Hello,

Sorry for the trouble. That is odd!

Can you try booting the computer in Safe Mode and see whether you can delete the file? Also, please run a scan using your Norton product in Safe Mode and see if it reports any problems.

Thanks!

Vineeth
Norton Support


----------



## eddieh85 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Deleting a corrupted music file, please help!!!*

Hi there, sorry for the late reply.

Thanks for the advice everyone but I've run check disk and the file is still there. I've also tried deleting it in safe mode and it just comes up saying preparing to recycle, but doesn't actually do anything apart from crash and I've also tried deleting the file in command prompt, I can get all the way to the directory, I then type del plus the name of the file as shown in command prompt and it just says the file cannot be found. I've not really used command prompt before, am I doing something wrong?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Deleting a corrupted music file, please help!!!*

Have you tried unlocker


----------



## eddieh85 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Deleting a corrupted music file, please help!!!*

Hi there,

I've finally managed to delete the file using Unlocker, it wasn't very straightforward though. Initially Unlocker crashed when trying to delete it so I tried renaming the file instead, after I'd done that it let me delete it. No idea what happened, maybe something to do with the filename, it's finally gone anyway 

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Deleting a corrupted music file, please help!!!*

Glad it helped,if your happy it is gone please mark this as solved using the thread tools near the top of the page.Thanks


----------

